# Capacitor DIY?



## l.i. dubbr (Jul 27, 2009)

Can someone post up a diagram or diy on how to wire a capacitor to a hid kit? for bonus points can you tell me what type of capacitor i will need for a 35w kit? thanks :beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

2200 uF, 25v or higher.
Axial leads.

+ to the red or blue wire.
- to the black wire.

Pic shows 4700 uf cap, I've built several of these with 2200 uf and it works.


----------



## l.i. dubbr (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the info...do i have to worry about them heating up and doing any damage?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

l.i. dubbr said:


> thanks for the info...do i have to worry about them heating up and doing any damage?


That is a great question, one that is a concern with cheap Chinese capacitors.

Stick with a Japanese brands and you'll be fine.

Example of a Chinese capacitor with name brand Rubicon cap inside.

Some company is recycling used capacitors, note the short leads.
They also don't care about the voltage or capacitance difference.











Another fake capacitor.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

:what:
WTF? Why go through the trouble? Dont they just mass produce billions of them (with w/e amount of duds seen as acceptable)? They had to make it THAT much more cost effective by buying used ones from other places and recovering them?


----------



## l.i. dubbr (Jul 27, 2009)

one more question! what type of solder should i use?


----------



## mdogg26 (May 11, 2012)

*2012 gli*

I used this and it worked great. Until next morning and I had no power in my left front low beam. Had to disconect battery to reset computer. Need a better solution?


----------

